# In need of some Lighting help



## 109327 (Jul 23, 2009)

It seems there's lots of questions concerning lights, and gents I have one that needs answered.  I have a used aquarium 2' deep 3.5' wide 2.5' high and I also have dual ballast utilizing (2) 20,000k metal halide lamps.  Would this be a good start for growing those little seeds.  And when I go to flowering what (k) MH lighting should I be using.  Thanks gent I'm from a newbie for sure!  Be a talking to ya again....:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 23, 2009)

:welcome: To MP 109327, Glad tohave you aboard! Most people prefer floro's for seedlings and cuttings and MH to Veg plants and HPS to flower! If you go to the lighting section of this forum you can learn all about these forms of lighting! The more you read the more you succeed my friend!


                                                Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## oldsman (Jul 23, 2009)

phatpharmer said:
			
		

> :welcome: To MP 109327, Glad to have you aboard!  The more you read the more you succeed my friend!


:yeahthat:


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2009)

Yo Ho 109327,

 Pharmer is right on the money with that advice. I love to use my six 48 inch grow tubes along with a 90 watt tri-band LED for vegging, but you need to watch out for stretch, and prune accordingly. LED with A 400 watt HPS work great for me. Like phatpharmer said read up in here on the lighting, take your time do the numbers, and then when you are perfectly ready, then bust a move.
Good Growing bro.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------

